# The Gizmo Sisters: My Two Dwarf Hamsters



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thought I'd share some videos I made of my two dwarf hamsters that my girlfriend got me for Christmas. They've grown up quick! I have some photos too that I can add later.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------

